# Warhammer "Family day Massacre" mega game



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys! At my local hobbystore me and some of the guys have been talking about a mega game on candian family day (Febuary 21st), its going to be a 5 vs 5 good versus evil battle of glory!
it is rumored from the people that are involved that it will be a 1500 points per person game (with a total of 7500 points per team)
Teams so far:
Good:
Lizardmen (Me)
Empire
High elves/Tomb kings (he hasnt decided what army he wants to play yet)
Bretonnia (maybe)
N/A
Evil:
Vampire counts (The owner of the Hobby shop)
Warriors of Chaos
Dark elves
Skaven (maybe)
more Vampire counts (maybe)
we are still figuring out alot of the systems and stuff so I will keep you guys updated!
we also asked the guy who is playing High elves/ tombkings to take pictures so you can expect a epic battlereport when the game is over!


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice! Can't wait to see how things turn out. Looks like it's going to be a LOOONG game. Wish I could wrangle that many players together at once, have fun!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

LunaticStrain said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see how things turn out. Looks like it's going to be a LOOONG game. Wish I could wrangle that many players together at once, have fun!


People are saying it might be a 10 hour game


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

BATTLE!!!!


Pics will be awesome, no doubt.


----------

